# My son at his first Tournament



## FUSE (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello all.  I joined a month or so ago but tonight is the first real night I have had time to start digging into this place.  I love it.  I don't have any vids of me in action but I do have one of my son at his first tournament.  He just turned 7 and had been training for about 5-6 months at this point.  This was in 07.  He has since been training for almost 2 years and is now a Red Belt w/ one strip in Tang Soo Do.  Me, I'm a Purple and have been training for about 1 year and 3 months.

Check it out.  I'm a very proud papa.  

http://www.jeffas.com/images/Jimmy/Friendship Tournament 2007/target0.html

My site is best viewed in IE, and it may take a min to load up depending on your connection.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 12, 2008)

We are always happy when a parent feels proud enough to post clips of their children. 
Keep encouraging him . I think he has a great future in store.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 12, 2008)

It is nice to see parent involvement with there childern, keep him going who knows one day he could be the next action star


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 13, 2008)

That is great !!! Keep him training and when he gets older he will be a great MA-ist !!


----------



## TridentOne (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't wait till my son wants to start training. You must be so proud. Congrats!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 13, 2008)

Very cool!!!


----------

